

Travis CI offers 22+ weeks maternity and paternity leave - schmichael
http://blog.travis-ci.com/2015-08-11-our-maternity-and-paternity-leave-for-us-employees/

======
schmichael
I feel like this is a far better policy than Netflix's open ended one. An open
ended does very little to protect workers who take leave. When there's a clear
policy workers never have to guess whether they're taking too much (or too
little!) time off.

